

Ask HN: How do you find tools and resources? - haack

How do you discover and decide on tools and resources to use?<p>If you need a solution to problem x with feature y and costs less than £z, do you just Google or ask HN?
======
mc_hammer
google, but irc is better for q&a. usually freenode.net

